
The iTunes Expanding Album Effect in CSS & JS - toni
http://thomaspark.me/2012/12/the-itunes-expanding-album-effect-in-css-js/
======
dezinezync
Definitely a good implementation. I wonder if it could be further improved to
use a linear gradient (dark to light), instead of a solid color fill.

